# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  سوال مهم دارم هرکی میتونه جواب بده بیاد

## ahmad13771

سلام دوستان من یه مشکل و سوال بزرگی دارم تورو خدا هرکی میتونه بگه 
دوستان کسی با لکنت زبان میتونه پزشکی یا دندون یا رشته های دور بر اون رو بخونه یا به دلیل لکنت زبان  نمیتونه ؟؟؟ دوستان هرکی میتونه جواب بده ممنون میشم

----------


## _AHMADreza_

چرا وقتی بچه بودی گفتار درمانی نرفتی ؟ که الان این مشکلات برات پیش بیاد !

من شوهر خالم لکنت داره ولی دندون پزشکه حدود 40 سالشم هست پس حتما تو هم میتونی ...

----------


## ahmad13771

> چرا وقتی بچه بودی گفتار درمانی نرفتی ؟ که الان این مشکلات برات پیش بیاد !
> 
> من شوهر خالم لکنت داره ولی دندون پزشکه حدود 40 سالشم هست پس حتما تو هم میتونی ...


رفتم ولی درست نشد ولی میخوام مطمن شم اگه میشه  برا پزشکی بخونم

----------


## Dr_farid

تویه دفترچه انتخاب رشته اومده با چه مشکلاتی میشه هر رشته ای رو خوند ولی جزو مشکلات لکنت زبان نیست.دفترچه انتخاب رشته سال 94 رو از سایت سنجش دانلود کن و بخون

----------


## ahmad13771

> تویه دفترچه انتخاب رشته اومده با چه مشکلاتی میشه هر رشته ای رو خوند ولی جزو مشکلات لکنت زبان نیست.دفترچه انتخاب رشته سال 94 رو از سایت سنجش دانلود کن و بخون


خوندمش ولی چیزه خاصی ننوشته کسی نمیدونه یعنی؟؟؟

----------


## AmiR.R-0017

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ahmad13771


خوندمش ولی چیزه خاصی ننوشته کسی نمیدونه یعنی؟؟؟


سلام !
اینجا سوالت رو بپرس ببین چی جواب میدن !(اول باید ثبت نام کنی)


**سیستم ارسال درخواست الکترونیکی سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور*

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_لکنت زبان مشکل محسوب نمیشه ولی برو گفتار درمانی بهتر بشی وگرن مشکل واسه پزشکی یا دندون نیس_

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

این چه حرفیه
منم لکنت زبان دارم
وقتی استرس میاد سراغم حول میشم و توی حرف زدن گیر میکنم
اما رفتم کلاس تئاتر تمرین کردم تلاش کردم و یکم روی استرسم کنترل کردم
باید روی صدات و حرف زدن کار کنی
هیچ مشکلی برات ایجاد نمیکنه هر رشته ای که دوست داری میتونی بری
اما حتما کلاس هایی مثل خوانندگی ، تئاتر ، بیان و ... برو که بهت کمک میکنه .

----------


## ahmad13771

ممنون دوستان واقعا بهم امید دادین انشالله از فردا شروع میکنم برا کنکور سال اینده بخونم انشالله که همتون موفق بشین تو زندگی درپناه حق بمونین

----------


## Bengisu

خيلي سوال خنده داري بود و الكي واسه خودت اين مسئله رو بزركش كردي.. بشين درستو بخون بجاي اين فكراي مسخره :o:o:-d

----------

